# New collar



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Fizzy's new collar  his nan brought it for him 8)


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

He thinks he looks so ' cool ' in it


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

SEXCIIII!!!!!
ow sara... his hair is getting much thicker and longer as we were saying earlier  
xxxxxx


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

aww its so cute. Zola has one just like it but its baby blue and has a bit of glitter in it. It wont fit him yet tho, far to big


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Sara, he is so cute... Ilove his collar it looks stunning on him...


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I think he looks so cool in it lol he is one hot puppy :lol:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

That is one cool collar!!!! Fizzy rocks!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

He's right, he does look cool in it. :glasses7:


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Love it! He looks fab!!! 8)


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

How fancy is that


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

There's Mr Hot Stuff...

Absolutely FAB collar...I want to get Gizmo a black spike collar...LOL...since he thinks he is such a BIG BOY...


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

he looks stunning in it !!!!!!

kisses nat


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

uh oh! now he gots the bling bling...... he straight pimpin now!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

uh oh! now he gots the bling bling...... he straight pimpin now!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

SunnyFLMum said:


> There's Mr Hot Stuff...
> 
> Absolutely FAB collar...I want to get Gizmo a black spike collar...LOL...since he thinks he is such a BIG BOY...


I'm getting Fizzy a specialy made collar with spikes on 8) 
will post photos as soon as I get it  

Gizmo would look so 'fab' in a spiked collar  8)


----------



## Mr Bigs Mummy (May 29, 2005)

Looking Good Fizzy 8) 8) He is getting quite a wardrobe together now


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Ordered him a puffer jacket too :lol: that should arrive tomorrow 8)


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

I love it. Oops, Marcus says Fizzy doesn't need to encourage the girls to think guys need bling though.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww my fizzy you little star that collar is so bling bling he looks great in it


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Fizzy says ' yeah I agree Marcus , but it keeps my mum happy  '


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

That's great! It looks awesome on him


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Fizzy looks great sporting some bling !


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

What a handsome boy sporting his bling bling. I love it. I can't wait to get Bella one with her name on it, but I am waiting until she finishes growing before I spend the bling bling. :lol: :lol: 

Leslie


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Bling Bling!! He looks very cool in his new collar! 8)


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Thats the best looking collar ever! :wave:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

That's a fabulous collar. Fizzy is such a spunk and always takes such great pics, even his back view is stunning. :lol:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Awwww, Fizzy - you are one sexy guy. LOL 

Love the collar - Jasmine has one similar with her initials and a couple of rhinestone hearts. Wanted her whole name, but they didn't have all the letters. So Jasmine has her bling bling too. :lol:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

He DOES look cool in it!


----------

